# Skid Steer Purchase



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi all,
First post, hope I put it in the right forum.

Looking for some help and feedback.

Looking at purchasing a skid steer for snow removal.
Im at a loss as to what size skid and what size pusher I should team up with the skid based upon its size. 
I dont want to get a skid bigger than what I need but dont want to get one underpowered for its use either.
We did rent a BC-S220 last year for a short time when our plow truck was in the garage last winter and with all the snow we had it seemed to do the job. However it was all we could find to rent so its not like we really had a choice in what we could get.

As far as brand, probably Bobcat, Cat, New Holland or Case. Not necessarily in that order. We are leaning towards the BC's or the Cats.

Thanks


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

The size of the pusher will depends on the size of the skid 
Every place I seen they say 70hp+ 10ft -12ft pusher Under 70Hp 8ft 

And it depends what you going use it for Short runs or long runs

My Gehl is 68Hp I use mine on small lots and Condo Complex So I went with a 7.5 plow with adjustable wings 
The small plow helps get between park cars at the complex With my plow I can windrow at 10ft wide 

If you haven't bought a skid make sure its 2 speed My Gehl is fast 14mph I don't haul it around I drive it to each job but its route is tight so not much road time


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Some other factors that effect how much the skid can push, are pusher design & tires/tracks. This is a discussion that has been covered NUMEROUS times. Do some searches, then come back with more specific questions....you'll get better results on what/which direction you should/can go.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Antlerart06;1833904 said:


> My Gehl is fast 14mph


really? 14mph?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

...............


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

My longest run will be about 400 ft
Im thinking of either going with a 8ft or 10ft pusher. Maybe something that articulates

The drive is about 85-90% stone and 10-15% blacktop. Would like to scrape the blacktop clean. The stone drive Id like to leave as much stone where its at and less in the yard come spring.
Blacktop area is open lot "L' shaped.
Stone area is basically 30 to 35 ft drives around bldgs and between bldgs and I need to get up close to the bldgs. Some areas I can only push the snow out one end or the other. 
Ive been using a truck with a 8.5 V blade and spend alot of time backing up, driving around, or jockeying the truck around to run the drivers side up close to the bldgs at which point im left with a row of snow between bldgs that has to pushed out one end or the other.

As far as the skid.
Yes diffently 2 speed
No foot controls
Wheeled for speed
Being Im used to using a blade im guessing i might need a blade to run up against the bldgs on angle to clear the snow away, then use the pusher to push it out??
HLA Snowwing looks like it would fit the purpose but they are salty arent they...



Antlerart06;1833904 said:


> The size of the pusher will depends on the size of the skid
> Every place I seen they say 70hp+ 10ft -12ft pusher Under 70Hp 8ft
> And it depends what you going use it for Short runs or long runs


Doesnt the weight of the machine not just the hp have somthing to do with this also.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Less guys are going to bid on it since it is a mixture of blacktop and gravel. As far as I know there isn't a pusher that articulates. Sounds like you want a pusher and plow combo like a Kage.

Michael


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowMatic;1833944 said:


> My longest run will be about 400 ft
> Im thinking of either going with a 8ft or 10ft pusher. Maybe something that articulates
> 
> The drive is about 85-90% stone and 10-15% blacktop. Would like to scrape the blacktop clean. The stone drive Id like to leave as much stone where its at and less in the yard come spring.
> ...


My skid is 68hp 7k weight The next size up is a 74HP and 8500 more horses you have more weight you will get 
Snowwing would be a good plow to have Don't have worry about removing the wings like on the Kage

On gravel with my Trip edge plow Pro-tech if you lower the Aframe Pitch the plow back You can plow on gravel with out digging in


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

snocrete;1833914 said:


> really? 14mph?


Yes Rated at 13 on my GPS was showing 14 mph but to run it The hydro glide has to be turned on If not on its a rough ride


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

SnowMatic;1833944 said:


> My longest run will be about 400 ft
> Im thinking of either going with a 8ft or 10ft pusher. Maybe something that *articulates*
> 
> The drive is about 85-90% stone and 10-15% blacktop. Would like to scrape the blacktop clean. The stone drive Id like to leave as much stone where its at and less in the yard come spring.
> ...


For the most part skids have plenty of HP....its the WEIGHT, TIRES, and an ATTACHMENT THAT FLOATS INDEPENDANTLY from the machine (when needed) that make the difference.

I highly recommend having an attachment that has movement built in separate from the machine...preferably float/ tilt / oscillation(not just 1 of these).

Kage setup sounds like a good fit for you(btw, Kage does offer an attachment plate that allows more than just "oscillation")....But I bet a pusher would work just fine, with less cost & moving parts..?..Boss makes a very reasonably priced pusher with movement built into the design, and steel trip edge.

Before I recommend a size machine/pusher, what size lot is it?(acres)....and fwiw, when properly setup & operated, 56-66hp/6000-7000lb machines can handle a 10ft pusher quite well.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

oh, and make damn sure you keep the front tires on the ground :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

hi greg


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

snocrete;1834663 said:


> Before I recommend a size machine/pusher, what size lot is it?(acres)....and fwiw, when properly setup & operated, 56-66hp/6000-7000lb machines can handle a 10ft pusher quite well.


Acres..????...Good question..at the end of the day it feels like a 50 but its not.
I guess I would need to do some calculating to figure that one out.
The L shaped lot is open, has two entrances.
The rest is just driveway 30 to 35 ft widths
I do know that on an avg snow fall (not last winter) id put about 27-30 miles on the truck just doing a 6 to 7 hour plow.
Does that help any or not really??

I talked to Bobcat and Cat sales guys
Bobcat suggested S590 Cat suggested 242D
Bobcat I forgot to ask about the pusher but Cat guy said he thought 10ft would be pushing my luck with the 242. But I think Cat has anti-stall system so maybe this has something to do with it where I dont think the bobcat has a anti-stall feature. Could be wrong?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowMatic;1834746 said:


> Acres..????...Good question..at the end of the day it feels like a 50 but its not.
> I guess I would need to do some calculating to figure that one out.
> The L shaped lot is open, has two entrances.
> The rest is just driveway 30 to 35 ft widths
> ...


10ft plow would be easy on that skid VS a 10ft pusher A plow you start to spin out you can windrow the snow out A pusher will just spin out and have back up and take half your load

Even my 7.5 plow in box mode There was times with wet snow it spun out under a load

If you doing drives more then lots A 8ft plow with wings would get you by

With a plow you will be able turn the skid with a load easier then a pusher

You can angle the plow in the direction you are turning

When I do drives that has a public sidewalk I'll push in and push to sides of the drives
I have a friend that runs a skid and When I ask him about what to buy He said don't buy a pusher for drives
He had a 8ft pusher Now he has a 8ft SnowWolf with wings He runs a S300 Bobcat

If you do stacking a plow will be better You will have more reach Even if you push out in grass. You can push it back farther with out the skid tires getting in grass. My cutting edge is 3ft from my tires For stacking the 3ft extra reach is a plus

Blizzard offers a 810 power wing plow for a skid http://www.blizzardplows.com/bd/showroom/skid-steer


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

snocrete;1834668 said:


> oh, and make damn sure you keep the front tires on the ground :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> hi greg


I totally agree with this...I mean...why wouldn't you have all four tires on the ground??:whistling:


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have had a few operators that must have thought it was better to have only two on the ground!!!! Lol


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

SnowMatic;1834746 said:


> Acres..????...Good question..at the end of the day it feels like a 50 but its not.
> I guess I would need to do some calculating to figure that one out.
> The L shaped lot is open, has two entrances.
> The rest is just driveway 30 to 35 ft widths
> ...


Ya, your wrong...they do. And fwiw, we run a 2spd S590 that's equipped with snow tires & it pushes a 10ft pusher on a several acre semi lot easily.

Sounds like a job a well operated/equiped S590 will do in half the time your truck does.....and better.



WIPensFan;1834761 said:


> I totally agree with this...I mean...why wouldn't you have all four tires on the ground??:whistling:





rob_cook2001;1834763 said:


> I have had a few operators that must have thought it was better to have only two on the ground!!!! Lol


lol:waving:


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

Antlerart06;1834757 said:


> 10ft plow would be easy on that skid VS a 10ft pusher A plow you start to spin out you can windrow the snow out A pusher will just spin out and have back up and take half your load
> 
> Even my 7.5 plow in box mode There was times with wet snow it spun out under a load
> 
> ...


Antlerart
Yes I can see that at some point the skid is going to have more than what it can handle but I find that also true with my plow truck. Having a plow truck with a V-Blade I understand the windrowing and letting snow trail off the side for so that you can keep momentum. But im not sure I understand why your friend says a pusher wont work for a drive?

For my drives im basically plowing snow in one direction most the time and constantly backing up. So I guess whether I had a box or blade im still going to be farther ahead as I can push coming or going unlike the truck. Unfortunately I have several areas where im between bldgs and the only way to push the snow out is out either end. I would think (correct me if im wrong) that a pusher would be more productive in these areas than a blade whether straight or Vee.

Snocrete
I did some figuring and im around 3.5 acres thats both the lot and the drives.



> Ya, your wrong...they do.


. They both have anti-stall?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

SnowMatic;1835171 said:


> Antlerart
> Yes I can see that at some point the skid is going to have more than what it can handle but I find that also true with my plow truck. Having a plow truck with a V-Blade I understand the windrowing and letting snow trail off the side for so that you can keep momentum. But im not sure I understand why your friend says a pusher wont work for a drive?
> 
> For my drives im basically plowing snow in one direction most the time and constantly backing up. So I guess whether I had a box or blade im still going to be farther ahead as I can push coming or going unlike the truck. Unfortunately I have several areas where im between bldgs and the only way to push the snow out is out either end. I would think (correct me if im wrong) that a pusher would be more productive in these areas than a blade whether straight or Vee.
> ...


Yes.

From what your describing(lot), a pusher will be better for "carrying" snow.

With proper technique, a skid with pusher will get snow away from buildings just fine.

Sounds like a S590 or S630 size machine with 10ft pusher would work well..?.. I know I mentioned tires making a big difference, but just for example, a S590 w/ snow tires will out push a S630 w/ reg lugs...just sayin.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowMatic;1835171 said:


> Antlerart
> Yes I can see that at some point the skid is going to have more than what it can handle but I find that also true with my plow truck. Having a plow truck with a V-Blade I understand the windrowing and letting snow trail off the side for so that you can keep momentum. But im not sure I understand why your friend says a pusher wont work for a drive?
> 
> For my drives im basically plowing snow in one direction most the time and constantly backing up. So I guess whether I had a box or blade im still going to be farther ahead as I can push coming or going unlike the truck. Unfortunately I have several areas where im between bldgs and the only way to push the snow out is out either end. I would think (correct me if im wrong) that a pusher would be more productive in these areas than a blade whether straight or Vee.
> ...


Your not catching on 
My plow can angle and my plow is a pusher to
My plow or a Kage plow is way more productive Move snow like a pusher And windrow like a plow

Here is what my plow looks like Its a Pro-tech 7'.6'' Box They make a 9ft model to I thought 9ft model would be to wide for areas between car at the complex's I do

http://protechcorp.com/Products/SnoAttachments/SnoBlade.aspx 'My sides isn't has big as Kage sides

But if you have the $$ I would buy a Kage or something like it
I went with a Pro-tech for the reason my sides always stay on and was half the price then a Kage I wasn't sure how much I would use the skid but after one time using it I knew it was going get used a lot and it did


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

ok im gettin ya now.
Snowwolf has Fasttach, and the Kage like you said are somewhat comparable. Plow/Pusher combo

Next question..
I know a skid would be quicker because of the turning capabilities vs a truck.

But in regards to a skid that weighs in at around (6593#s Bobcat S590 and 6980#s Cat 242D) and its HP at 66 BC and 74 Cat. 
Not sure of the torque of the bobcat but Cat says they have 195lbs of torque at 1500rpm.
Vs my plow truck
5.9L 360 V8
245 Hp
335 Torque
and weighs in around 6700 lbs i think + weight of plow around 800 = 7500lbs give or take.


The truck has more HP, more Torque, and weighs in somewhat comparable. and can plow faster than 12 mph if needed.
So how does a skid out plow the truck?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowMatic;1835277 said:


> ok im gettin ya now.
> Snowwolf has Fasttach, and the Kage like you said are somewhat comparable. Plow/Pusher combo
> 
> Next question..
> ...


Well I have some lots where I can pile snow at both ends So the skid can plow one way and turn around on a dime plow back. In a truck on same lots I'll pile at one end and back up. 
Even if you windrow a lot The skid can turn around windrow back. In a Skid you are plowing all the time No down time packing the plow
This only works if your lots are setup for a skid

I have a lot Dr offices They are small I always use a truck for years Last winter my Skid driver that use to run a truck on same lots said the skid is faster he doesn't want drive a truck again


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Haha, he went from i'm getting ready to buy a skid to.. I don't understand how a skid is faster. If you still don't understand how a skid will increase your productivity then either;
1) you've never operated a skid and shouldn't be thinking about spending 20k-60k
2) your properties have no use for a skid so you can't figure out how it will make them faster.

I'm not trying to be a d!^(, we all have pipe dreams, a.k.a. future plans. I plan on getting a backhoe with a 12' pusher in 2-3 years.

Michael


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

My plow truck is 400hp, weighs 7k without the plow and I push a 9.2v with wings... My s650 with a 10ft box is almost always faster!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Some of the things I don't care for when using my skid for snow removal:
- Shoveling off trailer every time before loading the machine
- Time spent hooking up trailer to truck in the snow(sometimes first try...sometimes 4th try) backup camera would help I'm guessing.
- Time spent securing machine while loading and then unloading(made worse with multiple sites)
- Stress of driving in snow and ice with a heavy trailer hooked to my truck.
- At this point in my career, the pain in my back the next few days from the bouncing and jarring of the skid steer. Sometimes I'm in it for 2hrs and sometimes it's 6 hrs( years ago it was longer because of more accounts). Obviously the new machines are better, but for me, it's still bad.

Once I get the machine to my site I'm happy I have it because it is faster. Once in a while though, the simplicity of just getting in the plow truck and driving out of the shop wins out.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I wouldn't be dragging a skid from site to site during an event. If I couldn't dedicate it to a property I would rather just use a pickup with a plow. Just my two cents.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

SnowMatic;1835277 said:


> So how does a skid out plow the truck?


It some cases it dosent....but usually it does because of its maneuverability/quickness & ability to stack and place snow right where you want it.



Ne1;1835508 said:


> I wouldn't be dragging a skid from site to site during an event. *If I couldn't dedicate it to a property *I would rather just use a pickup with a plow. Just my two cents.


Or be able to drive it from site to site (tight routepayup).

Back in the day I trailered a skid around every storm...I had a nice setup though(1 ton dump with drop side 10ft bed - always had a snow bucket in the bed & a pusher on the machine). I made money doing it, but it wasn't ideal...everyone gets there start somehow.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

WIPensFan;1835441 said:


> Some of the things I don't care for when using my skid for snow removal:
> - Shoveling off trailer every time before loading the machine
> - Time spent hooking up trailer to truck in the snow(sometimes first try...sometimes 4th try) backup camera would help I'm guessing.
> - Time spent securing machine while loading and then unloading(made worse with multiple sites)
> ...


If I had to haul mine I wouldn't use it .

Reason it has its own route and its faster just to drive it 
First job is 2 blocks away from shop and its route is less then 2 miles long 9 lots and 22 driveways 1 complex that takes 6 hrs The route is a big circle once route is done the skids is about 2 blocks away from shop. Then it can go back or join in on some my bigger lots for cleanups And those lots from the shop are less then a mile from shop 
Then one of my Complex's is on the other side of town in the skid its only 15min drive in the skid from shop most of time trucks does it but when snow needs to be stack up I send the skid there.


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

CowboysLC_DE;1835312 said:


> Haha, he went from i'm getting ready to buy a skid to.. I don't understand how a skid is faster. If you still don't understand how a skid will increase your productivity then either;
> 1) you've never operated a skid and shouldn't be thinking about spending 20k-60k
> 2) your properties have no use for a skid so you can't figure out how it will make them faster.
> 
> ...


In my first post I said .."----- Looking for some help and feedback-----Looking at purchasing a skid steer for snow removal.."
1) I have operated a skid, however very very limited in comparison to a truck w plow.
Ive plowed for 16 yrs with a truck and plow, not by any means the highest on the 'time plowing' chain here but think Ive put some time into it. 
2) Enlighten me. What do you suggest I use?. What type properties are skid friendly? vs truck/plow friendly.

After 16 yrs plowing of plowing the property I have a routine down, as close as I can to getting it done quickly. 
Can I cut my time down with a skid vs the truck?? and by how much....I don't know.
I don't plow commercially, so 
1. I have limited knowledge of what equipment works for what lots and/or drives. What size machine to get to do what, to push a certain size blade/box.
2. I do know that what I do is a lot of plowing in one direction with a truck. and A LOT of jockeying the truck around to get plowed out. 
3. I'm not making any money plowing, we do our own plowing / lawn care. So I could care less if it takes us 8 hrs to plow on someone else's dollar. I just want it done. We have other things to do.

I guess in the end that's what its all about, whats going to work best. My same ole set up or something better. 
Either way the 16 yr old plow truck is breathing its last breath of air, another truck or something else is going to have to replace it. Might as well figure out whats going to be best with a little feedback from a site who has knowledgeable people on the subject.

--



WIPensFan;1835441 said:


> Some of the things I don't care for when using my skid for snow removal:
> - At this point in my career, the pain in my back the next few days from the bouncing and jarring of the skid steer. Sometimes I'm in it for 2hrs and sometimes it's 6 hrs( years ago it was longer because of more accounts). Obviously the new machines are better, but for me, it's still bad.


And me, at the end of the day my arms are ready to fall off from all the turning of the wheel of a pickup. Guess we cant win getting older.

--



snocrete;1835587 said:


> It some cases it dosent....but usually it does because of its maneuverability/quickness & ability to stack and place snow right where you want it.
> 
> Or be able to drive it from site to site (tight routepayup).
> 
> Back in the day I trailered a skid around every storm...I had a nice setup though(1 ton dump with drop side 10ft bed - always had a snow bucket in the bed & a pusher on the machine). I made money doing it, but it wasn't ideal...everyone gets there start somehow.


Truck or Skid for a storage facility? Gotta get close to doors. 30ft wide drives(inside&outside). Outside drives have side yards but most snow just gets piled at the ends of the those drives into the yard. Runs between bldgs, dump out into yards at each end. So no worry about relocating, unless of course it was like last year. Just made it, one or two more storms and probably would have had to move some.

You had said eariler that "For the most part skids have plenty of HP....its the WEIGHT, TIRES, and an ATTACHMENT THAT FLOATS INDEPENDANTLY from the machine (when needed) that make the difference."

Assuming that a skid is still recommended.
How do I figure out the machine size part of it? S590/S650 or 242D/262D. 
So yeah the machine weighs X then the pusher/blade is gonna weigh X, (Plus you have 8,10,12 pushers/blades choices) and then snow is gonna accumulate in front of the pusher for X and I gotta push X far.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowMatic;1835705 said:


> In my first post I said .."----- Looking for some help and feedback-----Looking at purchasing a skid steer for snow removal.."
> 1) I have operated a skid, however very very limited in comparison to a truck w plow.
> Ive plowed for 16 yrs with a truck and plow, not by any means the highest on the 'time plowing' chain here but think Ive put some time into it.
> 2) Enlighten me. What do you suggest I use?. What type properties are skid friendly? vs truck/plow friendly.
> ...


I thought you was adding not replacing If looking for something to replace the truck you better get your self a newer truck and buy a bigger plow that will speed up things


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I cannot help you out much with your machine purchase as I myself don't currently use machines. 

I'm not sure how far your jobs are from one another, but I would get a wheeled skid steer with a pusher/plow combo such as Kage, Protech or Snow Wolf. In the 8'-10' size, whichever works better with your properties. Personally, I'd go with the 8' since you're going to be driving from job to job.

Michael


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

1.Why doesnt Bobcat state engine displacement or Torque in any of their brochures or online information? 
2.Bobcats machines dont have a regeneration mode? Like other Skid Steers. Is this good or bad?
3.What is considered fair pricing on a 8ft kage snowfire setup?

Thanks


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowMatic;1838132 said:


> 1.Why doesnt Bobcat state engine displacement or Torque in any of their brochures or online information?
> 2.Bobcats machines dont have a regeneration mode? Like other Skid Steers. Is this good or bad?
> 3.What is considered fair pricing on a 8ft kage snowfire setup?
> 
> Thanks


Why do you need to know the torque and the displacement.

Google it the specs


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

Antlerart06;1838150 said:


> Why do you need to know the torque and the displacement.
> 
> Google it the specs


So I could compare to a cat machine. Found alot on other brands but googling I dont come up with anything for BC. S590.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowMatic;1838155 said:


> So I could compare to a cat machine. Found alot on other brands but googling I dont come up with anything for BC. S590.


I found it with no problems

http://www.specguideonline.com/product/bobcat-s590


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

SnowMatic;1835705 said:


> In my first post I said .."----- Looking for some help and feedback-----Looking at purchasing a skid steer for snow removal.."
> 1) I have operated a skid, however very very limited in comparison to a truck w plow.
> Ive plowed for 16 yrs with a truck and plow, not by any means the highest on the 'time plowing' chain here but think Ive put some time into it.
> 2) Enlighten me. What do you suggest I use?. What type properties are skid friendly? vs truck/plow friendly.
> ...


That's a lot of X's..........Most mfg's have a chart showing what size machines are suitable for each attachment (or the other way around)...and some info is by trial & error....

Your putting a lot of effort into something you say you dont care how long it takes...sounds to me the work can be done by a truck "good enough"...what do you have more use for outside of pushing snow?..a truck or skid? Besides, it may take you all winter to get use to plowing with the skid efficiently.?..?...


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

Antlerart06;1838202 said:


> I found it with no problems
> 
> http://www.specguideonline.com/product/bobcat-s590


Ok, but still no torque and displacement specs in the link that you gave.
also says it has a kubota engine, was under the impression they now have doosan built engines??



snocrete;1838650 said:


> That's a lot of X's..........Most mfg's have a chart showing what size machines are suitable for each attachment (or the other way around)...and some info is by trial & error....
> 
> Your putting a lot of effort into something you say you dont care how long it takes...sounds to me the work can be done by a truck "good enough"...what do you have more use for outside of pushing snow?..a truck or skid? Besides, it may take you all winter to get use to plowing with the skid efficiently.?..?...


Are you talking about this statement "3. I'm not making any money plowing, we do our own plowing / lawn care. So I could care less if it takes us 8 hrs to plow on someone else's dollar. I just want it done. We have other things to do."??

Well the plow truck sits most the year. Used mainly for plowing snow. Maybe drive it occasionally for something but not often.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

SnowMatic;1838674 said:


> Ok, but still no torque and displacement specs in the link that you gave.
> also says it has a kubota engine, was under the impression they now have doosan built engines??
> 
> Are you talking about this statement "3. I'm not making any money plowing, we do our own plowing / lawn care. So I could care less if it takes us 8 hrs to plow on someone else's dollar. I just want it done. We have other things to do."??
> ...


___yes______


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

SnowMatic;1838674 said:


> Ok, but still no torque and displacement specs in the link that you gave.
> also says it has a kubota engine, was under the impression they now have doosan built engines??
> 
> Are you talking about this statement "3. I'm not making any money plowing, we do our own plowing / lawn care. So I could care less if it takes us 8 hrs to plow on someone else's dollar. I just want it done. We have other things to do."??
> ...


Here then http://chibupamaquinaria.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/S590_Machine_Specs.pdf
You want me to read it for you to

I wouldn't buy a Bobcat for snow atleast S590 model its slow but slow might be what you want since you don't care how long it takes


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Antlerart06;1838707 said:


> Here then http://chibupamaquinaria.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/S590_Machine_Specs.pdf
> You want me to read it for you to
> 
> I wouldn't buy a Bobcat for snow atleast S590 model its slow but slow might be what you want since you don't care how long it takes


:laughing:...Antler, WTF are you talking about, it's slow??


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

> Your putting a lot of effort into something you say you dont care how long it takes...sounds to me the work can be done by a truck "good enough"...





> Are you talking about this statement "3. I'm not making any money plowing, we do our own plowing / lawn care. So I could care less if it takes us 8 hrs to plow on someone else's dollar. I just want it done. We have other things to do."??


Ok, I think theres some confusion on that post..
I do care how long it takes me. Im the only one who does the plowing.
We (me) plow our own commercial lot, have been for 16 yrs. We dont contract it out. So no, im not making any money, unlike everybody else here who sees $$'s in 8hrs of plowing. 
I want to get it done as quickly as possible and as clean,nice,professional as possible. Thought that maybe a skid 'with whatever attachment' would be quicker then our plow truck with Vblade.
So yes im putting alot of effort into it to make sure I get the right set up for what we have to do.
HTH,Thanks


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

WIPensFan;1838733 said:


> :laughing:...Antler, WTF are you talking about, it's slow??


11 mph in 2nd that's slow


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Antlerart06;1838743 said:


> 11 mph in 2nd that's slow


Compared to what?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

WIPensFan;1838745 said:


> Compared to what?


My Gehl
or this one


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Antlerart06;1838746 said:


> My Gehl
> or this one


Your Gehl...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

SnowMatic;1838734 said:


> Ok, I think theres some confusion on that post..
> I do care how long it takes me. Im the only one who does the plowing.
> We (me) plow our own commercial lot, have been for 16 yrs. We dont contract it out. So no, im not making any money, unlike everybody else here who sees $$'s in 8hrs of plowing.
> I want to get it done as quickly as possible and as clean,nice,professional as possible. Thought that maybe a skid 'with whatever attachment' would be quicker then our plow truck with Vblade.
> ...


Ok, well the skid will do a "better" job (tighter piles/cleaner edges/etc), it will be more reliable/durable than a pickup, & "if setup/operated well" will flat out smoke a pickup in a "mini storage type layout".

Don't buy a Gehl, they are cheaply made....and it shows in the build quality. We had some in the past. Cabs suck also when compared to Cat or Bobcat (which HANDS DOWN are by far the nicest cabs in the industry).

FWIW, our S590 is rated at around 11.5mph. When we put our snow tires on it(depending on which ones) , it bumps it up to 12.5-13mph. We run a 10ft pusher on it in a large shipping facility...works great.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Antlerart06;1838746 said:


> My Gehl
> or this one


Do the plastic window wells add 6 MPH, or am I missing something?

There's Gehl's all over the place around here, seeing they're headquarter'd here, and good dealer support as well. I still wouldn't consider one over a BC or Cat though.......


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

jomama45;1838865 said:


> Do the plastic window wells add 6 MPH, or am I missing something?
> 
> *And I thought I was the only one....maybe its because he puts the tires on backwards? *
> 
> There's Gehl's all over the place around here, seeing they're headquarter'd here, and good dealer support as well. I still wouldn't consider one over a BC or Cat though.......


Yes, but other than wearing a cheesewheel on your head, you have good taste though.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

snocrete;1838801 said:


> Ok, well the skid will do a "better" job (tighter piles/cleaner edges/etc), it will be more reliable/durable than a pickup, & "if setup/operated well" will flat out smoke a pickup in a "mini storage type layout".
> 
> Don't buy a Gehl, they are cheaply made....and it shows in the build quality. We had some in the past. Cabs suck also when compared to Cat or Bobcat (which HANDS DOWN are by far the nicest cabs in the industry).
> 
> FWIW, our S590 is rated at around 11.5mph. When we put our snow tires on it(depending on which ones) , it bumps it up to 12.5-13mph. We run a 10ft pusher on it in a large shipping facility...works great.


I run stock tires and run 14 mph Everybody has there opinion I pick The Gehl over a Bobcat plus I still own 2 other Gehl Very little trouble at all 
My Cab is very comfortable 
The guy runs it during winter time use to run a Bobcat. He said the Gehl is more comfortable and roomy and He is a big guy
He doesn't have to wear hearing protection in the Gehl like he had to in the Bobcat
I would pick Cat over a Bobcat
Bobcat is over rated in my opinion

The Fenders I put on helps keeps the road salt off Since mine runs down the road I don't haul it Sure I run a smaller plow but for what I use it for that size works the best. I was going buy a B10 pusher for this one lot So the skid hook up to it But didn't get that lot back


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

snocrete;1838801 said:


> Ok, well the skid will do a "better" job (tighter piles/cleaner edges/etc), it will be more reliable/durable than a pickup, & "if setup/operated well" will flat out smoke a pickup in a "mini storage type layout".
> 
> Don't buy a Gehl, they are cheaply made....and it shows in the build quality. We had some in the past. Cabs suck also when compared to Cat or Bobcat (which HANDS DOWN are by far the nicest cabs in the industry).
> 
> FWIW, our S590 is rated at around 11.5mph. When we put our snow tires on it(depending on which ones) , it bumps it up to 12.5-13mph. We run a 10ft pusher on it in a large shipping facility...works great.


So that gets me to what size machine do I need and what do I put on the front of it to get the job done. I was thinking along the lines of a S590/S650 or 242D/262D but open to suggestions.
The one we rented last year for a couple weeks was a BC S220 2 speed
had a BC brand 8ft pusher. We had alot of snow like most everybody compared to other years and it seemed to do ok but cant really compare it to anything else because thats the only machine that was available at the time.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

SnowMatic;1839405 said:


> So that gets me to what size machine do I need and what do I put on the front of it to get the job done. I was thinking along the lines of a S590/S650 or 242D/262D but open to suggestions.
> The one we rented last year for a couple weeks was a BC S220 2 speed
> had a BC brand 8ft pusher. We had alot of snow like most everybody compared to other years and it seemed to do ok but cant really compare it to anything else because thats the only machine that was available at the time.


Something like a S630 size machine sounds like it would work well..?...Not sure why you would need a machine with vertical lift arms...


----------



## SnowMatic (Sep 21, 2014)

snocrete;1838801 said:


> FWIW, our S590 is rated at around 11.5mph. When we put our snow tires on it(depending on which ones) , it bumps it up to 12.5-13mph. We run a 10ft pusher on it in a large shipping facility...works great.


Ok that helps. Both BC and Cat sales guys told me that a 10ft would be too much for their 590/242 machines. Not saying your wrong. Just going by what they had told me. Then I wonder too if the 8ft'er would be more productive for me because then the whole set up would be more easily maneuverable.



snocrete;1839636 said:


> Something like a S630 size machine sounds like it would work well..?...Not sure why you would need a machine with vertical lift arms...


I thought that the vertical would be better for pushing it back stacking snow. Better resale?

Im thinking of going with a kage snowfire setup with whatever machine I get.

as far as skids, Cat guy thinks he can get me one fairly soon. Bobcat guy says theres going to be a wait on the 590s (End of Dec, 1st of Jan) but might be able to find a 650.
Apparently the 590s are coming in with the new doosan engine and the 650s are still kubota? the Doosan supposedly doesnt have a dpf and the kubota has sometype of exhuast that is expensive to replace. 
Kinda leery about going with the new engine with new technology.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Can't wait until the end of November in my opinion, let alone December. I am almost fully ready, but I am not making too many changes from last season.

I would say go with the Cat, get'em to slap a 3208 in/out the back of that skid and you can throw a 20' pusher on there. (Just kidding, that's the boat guy in me)

Michael


----------

